# Rabo Fund advice needed



## deputyjk (13 Sep 2007)

Hi all

I am looking for some advice on the rabodirect managed funds. I was looking at the individual fund details today and I am looking for some advice on what area should I be looking at or avoiding.

The funds range from mining, gold, India, bonds, pan european companies and property, china, energy etc.

I know it is risky investing in the china funds at the moment.


----------



## webtax (14 Sep 2007)

will depend on your atitude towards risk:
bonds etc. are low risk, relatively low return
european/irish companies are low risk over a 5+ year time frame, should offer good returns and might be your best option
in general stick to what you know & understand: don't be influenced by high returns on some of the riskier markets over the last few years - past performance is no guarantee of future returns.


----------



## admoriarty (25 Sep 2007)

You can't really bet Robecos Chinese equities fund at the moment, and a quick look at is prospectus will tell you why, with companies like China Mobile and other consumer driven examples there. I'm not sure I'd agree a Chinese fund is risky, we're talking about one of the world biggest emergent markets, whose demand for every commodity and service under the sun is only going to grow, so presuming the money is invested in funds/companies with a good spread and a bit of research, I'd say its an opportunity waiting to be exploited!


----------



## homer911 (25 Sep 2007)

As past performance is not an indicator of future performance, its possible that those funds which have performed very poorly recently could generate the highest gains - at the end of the day its about taking a balance across your portfolio and not investing more than you are prepared to lose.  I've bought small amounts across 7 Rabo funds and am considering danske funds (I'm with NIB) as another option.


----------



## homer911 (25 Sep 2007)

Sorry, should have said "have my current account with NIB"  I dont work for them


----------



## Sarsfield (25 Sep 2007)

I like energy & mining for the medium to long term.


----------



## seantheman (25 Sep 2007)

in the past 2 months i have bought small amounts of rabo funds. mining, gold, china, india, germany are doing really well. new energy and small euro co. about even and jpm  europe and global focus down a little. ask me in six months or two years time and they all may be losers. i'm only messing with amounts i can afford to lose. just the same as stickin it on the 3.40 at listowel afaic. ye study form, ye pays yer money, ye take yer chances


----------



## mercedes1 (28 Sep 2007)

I have invested in the Rabo india fund and it is performing very well in the last month or so. I am tempted to invest further as the gains have been spectacular so far.


----------



## colly (28 Sep 2007)

How spectacular?


----------



## seantheman (28 Sep 2007)

gold and mining up 16%, india up 10%, china up 25% in five weeks


----------



## colly (29 Sep 2007)

wow, that is spectacular!


----------



## webtax (29 Sep 2007)

admoriarty said:


> You can't really bet Robecos Chinese equities fund at the moment, and a quick look at is prospectus will tell you why, with companies like China Mobile and other consumer driven examples there. I'm not sure I'd agree a Chinese fund is risky, we're talking about one of the world biggest emergent markets, whose demand for every commodity and service under the sun is only going to grow, so presuming the money is invested in funds/companies with a good spread and a bit of research, I'd say its an opportunity waiting to be exploited!



agreed that the returns on china are very impressive, but a word of caution: there's a stock market frenzy going on in china at the moment where the government is very worried that everyone from the taxi drivers to the shopkeepers is borrowing to invest/gamble on shares. the investors logic is that the chinese govt won't let shares fall ahead of the beijing olympics but there is a definite bubble that you should watch out for.


----------



## seantheman (23 Nov 2007)

just shows ye how quick things turn around, a €6k basket of rabo funds that was showing €800 profit after 2 months is showing a €150 loss after 3 months.think it may be time to start buyin again


----------



## mercedes1 (24 Nov 2007)

Yeah was looking at the funds just now and mine have dropped quite a bit also. Think that there is a general drop in whatever you put your money in at the moment. I suppose many will now go for the safety of the deposit account. I will stick with these as I feel they will turn around.


----------



## deputyjk (27 Nov 2007)

Yup had €500 wiped off my purchase of rabo funds over the past month also. Not sure whether to cut my losses or hold tight


----------



## jpd (27 Nov 2007)

If you do not feel happy with the level of volatility in the markets over the last few months, then maybe you should not be investing in shares but rather in a deposit account.

Higher long term yields necessarily imply more risk in the short term but you have to be prepared to ride out the lows.


----------



## mercedes1 (27 Nov 2007)

It would be 'strange' if an investor was not happy when a fund drops dramatically.  That however does not mean that this investor would be better off saving in a deposit account. 
One is merely venting their feelings and asking for opinions !


----------

